# Blizzaks



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

We had some pretty nasty weather over the past few days here in Central Illinois. Last year I bought some Blizzaks for the Goat and was impressed, but this year I've been amazed. In conditions where 4x4's were having trouble getting going - I was able to take off with little effort and maintain a confident level of control. I was also able to stop and corner with ease. I'd advise anyone with a GTO that has to drive in winter put a set of these on his/her car. It was night and day comparing how my car handled to how every other car was doing on the road.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Interesting point on people in 4x4's having a difficult time getting going.

With the surge in SUV's comes drivers that actually have NO CLUE how to drive a 4x4. In my area in the snowy icy conditions I am seeing more and more SUV's being wrecked, more often than not it's a female driver.

I used to go out in heavy snow all the time because I knew most of the vehicles on the road were 4x4 trucks and alike driven by drivers that knew how to handle the elements and I felt safe. What I am seeing now are people driving these SUV's that think they are indestructible in these things thinking they can go anywhere and drive it like it's dry out. MOST have no clue how to handle these things. It is common place for me to see SUV's stuck in ditches with little snow fall. Years ago when we were having heavy snow, roadways were basically free of traffic. I see heavy traffic now a days. 

People are buying these things with a false sense of security and their misjudging of these vehicles are involved in most of the accidents I read about. Often times when the local TV station is out filming wrecks it is SUV's reported that cause most of the accidents and I see them all mangled up. I cringe when I see someone going 45 mph on a snowy road (which is often) with their sense of immortality in one of these things.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeh, I got Blizzaks for the GOAT this year. After I slid through an intersection in downtown Topeka, I decided that this daily driver needs a good pair of shoes. I have not regretted it one bit. Got wheels to go along with them. That makes it easier.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes I've noticed the same thing with overconfident SUV drivers. 4x4 doesn't help stopping! I think most wrecks involving bad roads around here involve SUV drivers as well.


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

i am glad i don t have to deal with any of that in southern LA You guy aren t worried about salt damage to your cars


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

cwbimp said:


> i am glad i don t have to deal with any of that in southern LA You guy aren t worried about salt damage to your cars



True cw.... but I am not worried about any levees failing.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> We had some pretty nasty weather over the past few days here in Central Illinois. Last year I bought some Blizzaks for the Goat and was impressed, but this year I've been amazed. In conditions where 4x4's were having trouble getting going - I was able to take off with little effort and maintain a confident level of control. I was also able to stop and corner with ease. I'd advise anyone with a GTO that has to drive in winter put a set of these on his/her car. It was night and day comparing how my car handled to how every other car was doing on the road.


Glad to hear you tried them. I started out with Blizzaks on a Volvo 850 Turbo in 1995. It was a survival response. The car was deadly with the OEM Michelin Pilot MXM's. Blizzak's transformed the car into a really competent winter machine.

Since that experience, I've had a set of Blizzaks on a second set of wheels for all our vehicles including three SUV's with AWD. Don't leave home without em.

Actually, I hear that Michelin, Goodyear, Pirelli, and Dunlop are all making a decent snow & ice tire now. But, I've always been so happy with the Bridgestones, I never tried another brand.

I think the most I ever paid for a tire/wheel set was about $1,300 for a Yukon Denali. Tires were about half of the total. The Blizzaks will last 3-4 seasons for most people. That equates to $150 - $200 per year for rubber. 

What's your deductible? What's the aggravation of an accident worth? What's your life worth?

I can't believe that 90% of drivers out there won't spring for winter tires!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*salt*



cwbimp said:


> i am glad i don t have to deal with any of that in southern LA You guy aren t worried about salt damage to your cars


Yea, I just can't do it. We get some snow/ice in Jersey, but until I know the salt is off the roads she stays in the heated and airconditioned garage. If I have to go somewhere I'll take the wifes '07 Tahoe. As for work, one of my partners picks me up, or if it is real bad work will pick me up. I use to have a hoopty s-10 for bad weather and driving for work. I may buy an old jeep for 1500.:agree


----------

